# need info on a 1942 Columbia Sports Tourist



## Springer Tom (Mar 20, 2010)

Trying to buy a '42 Columbia Sports Tourist,its a complete bike I think,it does't have a chainguard or front fender. Appears to be all original, has Firestone Champion 26x 1.375 tires.The guy that owns the bike doesnt know what its worth so he wont give me a price. Anybody have any idea? Thanks Tom


----------



## kunzog (Mar 21, 2010)

$50.  If complete and very good condition I would say $100.  The bike probably has "Black Out" front and rear hubs that were painted blacknot chromed to save Chrome for the WWll war effort. I may have a "New Old Stock" fender that would fit. If I recall they were slim, rounded with a fin at front. I also have Wald universal chainguards.  Tires in that size are not being made anymore but others will fit.


----------



## Springer Tom (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info.Where in SC are you located? I want to get the bike so maybe I get in touch with you about the fender and chainguard.Bike is nothing special, but I thought it was cool, Thanks Tom


----------



## kunzog (Mar 22, 2010)

I am in Summerville, near Charleston.


----------

